# Caue, Oak and the Big Black Bear



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Late this afternoon I took the boys to the beach for a run and some guy had this large black Newf. The newf. charged over to meet the boys. Caue's eyes were as big a dinner plates as the dog charged at him. 





































Oakly showing the Newf who the boss was :doh: My brave boy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Great pictures! Boy that Newf is BIG!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That newfie is just gorgeous. So cool that Oakly and Caue got to meet a bear.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That Newfie is gorgeous! He really does look like a bear! When I was a kid, my best friend's father had a Newfie/black lab mix that everyone always thought was a bear until they saw him up close. He always went camping with us was a just a lazy gentle giant.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so glad Oakly and Caue taught him who was boss right off!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Great shots! Love the bear!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oakly you are such a tuff guy....that is one big dog.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Loooooooooooooooove those Newfies!

Great shots!

Thanks for sharing!

SJ


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What an impressive dog.. wow! Looks like they all had some fun


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What a beautiful dog!!! I love Newfs! Oakly is too cute showing him who's boss!! "If I just lie here really still - maybe he won't hurt me!"


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Love the pics! That newf looks adorable - he looks like a giant non-golden golden!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

aww the Newfs are mostly so gentle. Great friend for your boys!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

What great pictures! I love Oakly showing the Newf who's boss!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is one impressive bear! Your pictures always bring me a smile Rob. Looks like everyone had a good time despite the size difference.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pictures-what a beautiful Newf!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Go Oakly! hehe! What a good boy he is! He knows how to make friends with BigUns! :


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Such fun pictures as usual. Love Newfs!! Oakly's hilarious!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow !! that really is a bear, love how Oak is showing him who's the boss


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Nothing better than meeting new friends and having a blast!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I love Oaklys reaction in the last picture...what a beauty the Newf is...looks good with Gold, fancy one Rob? lol!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, you had me a little scared when I read the title of your post! Glad it was a newf and not a real bear!!! Great pics, Rob.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Now that's a gorgeous bear!!  Lolll Molly would have done the same thing as Oakly! :


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a huge teddy bear of a dog! Were you even nervous when you first saw him barrel toward the boys? I think I'd have been a bit nervous, but that's typical me. 1 bad experience at the dog park did it for me. 

Great pics!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

What a beautiful Newf! Great pics!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What a handsome boy (assume it's a boy) - last pic and comment so funny


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I might have rolled over as well. 

He is Huge! Both your guys look mini next to him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Great shots! And that is a beautiful Newfie. I have always loved that breed of dog.

Had I been one of your guys and seen that big guy running towards me, I would have tucked and tail and run as hard as I could--in another direction.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

What fun - to meet new friends that aren't bears ! lol Way to go Oakly !


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

wow that black bear is huge. Great pictures.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Love it!!!! Especially the one with Oakley on his back.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Great shots of the boys and the bear. I love Newf's


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I think I would have been in shock along with Caue if that huge ball of black fluff ran up to me!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Great pictures. That is one big and beautiful Newf.

You really do need to tell Oakly that it's just a myth that you are supposed to play dead when approached by a bear!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

That Newf is HUGE! Great shots!


----------

